# Question on a '94 Altima GLE



## ny-capo (May 16, 2003)

What did these go for brand new back in the day?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

depends... 15-22k.


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

If I recall, they started around 19,800. I paid 18 for my '94 SE.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2003)

i dont know back then i got mine for like about 3000$ becouse it was crashed  fixed it and since then it has looked like new


----------

